# Arranging Breakers in a panel



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Many things play in to placement of a OCPD(breaker). In a perfect world all lines would enter top down this doesn't always happen. Usually you will place heavest demand at the top of the panel. Then place 20 amp 15amp at lower sections. But space and cable size and point of termination cause all sort of things to happen. But BALANCE of current is the most important thing !! Try to balance your loads 50/50 this is important as you could overlaod one leg of ur system!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I try to put em in like the plans show, if it works, and balance them if it doesn't, with the big ones near the lugs and the little ones at the opposite end (not that that does anything, but that's how I do it)


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

volleyball said:


> I have seen all different methods for putting breakers where they are from 1st wire I grab to high current to lower current to doubles on 1 side and singles on the other to spacing doubles with singles to whatever.
> I guess no one would notice except on larger panels.
> 
> 
> Do you "fix" what was previously done on panel replacements or go by fitting as many wires as you can without splicing?


It does not matter at all except to anal electricians that all feel they are the only ones that install breakers in the 'right' locations.

It is like which is better Ford, Chevy or Dodge? Or which color is best red, blue or green.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I try to put em in like the plans show, if it works, and balance them if it doesn't,


Great answer. 





> with the big ones near the lugs and the little ones at the opposite end (not that that does anything, but that's how I do it)


I agree, it does not do anything.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BBQ said:


> It does not matter at all except to anal electricians that all feel they are the only ones that install breakers in the 'right' locations.
> 
> It is like which is better Ford, Chevy or Dodge? Or which color is best red, blue or green.


My vote for beat answer.

Btw the answer to question #2 is obviously, ford and green. Duh....


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> My vote for beat answer.
> 
> Btw the answer to question #2 is obviously, ford and green. Duh....


Ford and blue...


----------

